# Assault Weapon Ban (CA)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not only do they pass Communist laws they have to add insult to injury with the website.

Only click the link if you don't mind being pissed off.

https://oag.ca.gov/firearms

*NOTE* This is a government website. So apply your tinfoil hat before clicking link.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If we plowed a ridge around it like scoring a piece of glass, . . . could we just cause it to crack like a bottle, . . . and the offending piece just fall off into the ocean???

Check with a scientist or two, will you Denton? See what you can come up with.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is some sho-nuff messed up commie shat!



Sasquatch said:


> Not only do they pass Communist laws they have to add insult to injury with the website.
> 
> Only click the link if you don't mind being pissed off.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

CA gun owners need to stay strong like those in NY and MD by refusing to comply.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They lost me when they said they 'serve the people'.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

As your northern neighbor, I feel so safe now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This should serve notice to all that when you do not fight liberals all out you will loose your rights. Maybe even then.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They lost me when they said they 'serve the people'.


Translation; people= ruling class.
Other state residents= slaves.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Yet many posters here (Even regulars) will still enable these Socialist (Closet Maoist) Democrats in their own States to do this s**t by voting Turd Party and Lie-bertarian ... the sooner you guys realize that there are only two viable political parties for the near future the better so picke a G-d dammed side ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> This should serve notice to all that when you do not fight liberals all out you will loose your rights. Maybe even then.


Truer words have not been spoken.



RedLion said:


> CA gun owners need to stay strong like those in NY and MD by refusing to comply.


Trying. Looking into ways around it right now because I WILL NOT REGISTER it as an assault rifle because there is no such thing as an assault rifle!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

This is some communist BS! I am afraid if the liberals have their way, it will sweep across the country...I do not want any kind of registration, that just give the government info on who has what gun and where to go to confiscate them...God help us!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Death by a thousand cuts. Socialism marches on and don't think they will be content with California, NY, Ill, Etc. In order to advance the agenda they must have the guns.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Death by a thousand cuts. Socialism marches on and don't think they will be content with California, NY, Ill, Etc. In order to advance the agenda they must have the guns.


In Ohio it will be "when they pry my cold dead hands................"

Illegitimate sons of scum want to make an argument out of it, . . . they got my address, . . .

At 73, I may be too old for a lot of other things, . . . but never too old to stand up and fight for what is right.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> In Ohio it will be "when they pry my cold dead hands................"
> 
> Illegitimate sons of scum want to make an argument out of it, . . . they got my address, . . .
> 
> ...


 I am right there with ya Dwight. Right there with ya. Remember that it's not confined to just a few wacko states. Look at youtube and what they are doing to the gun channels, the MSM, TV, Magazines and first and foremost, our schools. They are going after the guns, not all at once and not in just a few selected places where they can win, But country wide.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

You guys bark and bark (But when it comes time to vote in midterm election will you be saying "Democrats & Republicans are the same" again and you wont just hold your nose & vote a straight GOP ticket due to these feelings ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Truer words have not been spoken.
> 
> Trying. Looking into ways around it right now because I WILL NOT REGISTER it as an assault rifle because there is no such thing as an assault rifle!


I have MMG grips and various Fin Grips and muzzle nuts (Thread protectors for removal of Flash Hiders ,and a m getting more A2 Birdcage style Brakes too) and original style mag release buttons (For removal of Bullet Buttons) and my Rifle Configured AR pattern weapons will be GTG ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

redhawk said:


> This is some communist BS! I am afraid if the liberals have their way, it will sweep across the country...I do not want any kind of registration, that just give the government info on who has what gun and where to go to confiscate them...God help us!


Your concerns are spot on, and it will happen soon. This country is crawling with liberals and Communist who believes that our beloved Constitution is outdated and obsolete. What they want is a socialist government who is charged of taking care of them. A government full of freebees....

The question is, how do we take this country back?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> You guys bark and bark (But when it comes time to vote in midterm election will you be saying "Democrats & Republicans are the same" again and you wont just hold your nose & vote a straight GOP ticket due to these feelings ...


You Gawddamn right I won't be voting for any Faux- conservatives...I don't give a damn what party they claim to be with. I'd rather know who my enemy is than be surrounded by friends I don't trust.

Have it your way...play the game. I'm just old and mean enough to make them have to make me an outlaw.... I'd rather get that fight on while I still got a good trigger finger and a steady hand. Screw a bunch of party line nonsense. Do you wanna be a slave...or do you wanna be an unpaid worker...same damn thing in the end.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

There are many not registering. In fact I'd say the majority are not.
This happened once before. I don't know what happened then. Still
this is really sad. 25 weeks left. If you don't register there is one 
problem. You go to the range with an unregistered gun, get caught,
and you lose all guns forever in CA. A criminal conviction of a gun
related crime will cause you to lose all 2a rights. I think its either
for 10 years or permanent. Not sure. 

This is the same state that just rescinded its 2 year mandatory addition
to any violent offense with the use of a firearm. That's right; fail
to register, don't do the paper work, and go to prison. Use a gun in 
a violent crime - no extra penalty.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A socialist who hasn't taken your guns yet, is actually a frustrated communist.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Register Socialists not Firearms


----------

